# Looking for fake radio distress sound effects



## Hauntactor (Nov 27, 2016)

I’m working on a prop where a static hazmat biological worker has a radio where someone on the other end is in distress. Kinda like asking to send backup or for help. I’m looking for the audio for this. Anyone know of anything?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Not off hand, but recording from a pair of walkie talkies would give you an easy way to get just the text/verbage you needed. Finding a prerecorded message that matches your situation will be/would be difficult if it's anything but a basic fire, crash, or natural disaster.
If you need something to indicate zombies, vampires, etc., You'll have little or nothing to choose from. Having a pair of walkie talkies for your haunt is a good idea anyway, it gives you a way to keep in contact with others in your haunt. You could do it with phones too, but the clarity would be an issue. It sounds like you need the white noise, static, clipping, etc., that comes with CB or shortwave broadcasts.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I like audio projects and I wouldn't mind helping you make a recording. I have Pro audio sound FX and editing software. Even if you can just give me a script or an idea what you want it to say I can do a recording for you to see if it is what you are looking for.


----------



## Hauntactor (Nov 27, 2016)

Batbuddy said:


> I like audio projects and I wouldn't mind helping you make a recording. I have Pro audio sound FX and editing software. Even if you can just give me a script or an idea what you want it to say I can do a recording for you to see if it is what you are looking for.


thanks for the offer! I haven't been back to the forum for awhile, so halloween has passed, but it mean a lot that you would have been willing to help. Thanks again!


----------

